# My low rating is still somehow above average



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

4.75 is probably the lowest 7-day rating I have ever gotten, yet, according to Uber, is still above average. I had a feeling that since the price cuts took effect, drivers simply don't try to offer 5-star service anymore (at least I stopped trying to go above and beyond). But now, the statistics are in and have basically proved me correct. I also noticed that my 365-day rating has gone down 3/100 of a point over like a 2 month period or so. That's pretty significant from a mathematical perspective. It basically tells me that Uber's new, [ridiculously low] rates are taking away drivers' motivation to provide top tier service, which ultimately reflects in passengers' experience (their ratings). Either that, or passengers still somehow expect 5-star service at 2-star prices, and when they don't get it (and don't understand why they're not getting that 5-star service), they rate you low.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

I think it has just as much to do with the quality of riders that you end up getting once you go from being a new, limited concept to a widely available service for the masses. The earlier riders that thought that Uber was something special were probably more likely to give 5-star ratings because they were a part of something new and at that point exclusive. That shiny, new concept has begun to fade, and as such ratings will also fade to something more average.


----------



## uberlady (Jun 22, 2014)

I also had my lowest avg week at 4.65 and it said I was above average. I couldn't agree more with both of your above comments.


----------



## Nova (Sep 3, 2014)

NightRider said:


> I think it has just as much to do with the quality of riders that you end up getting once you go from being a new, limited concept to a widely available service for the masses. The earlier riders that thought that Uber was something special were probably more likely to give 5-star ratings because they were a part of something new and at that point exclusive. That shiny, new concept has begun to fade, and as such ratings will also fade to something more average.


This.

When I first started driving UberX, every passenger told me how much they *loved* Uber.

After about 2 months I started hearing complaints from passengers about other UberX drivers getting lost, starting the trip before arriving for pickup, dirty cars, etc., etc.

About 10 days after the rate cuts, I quit. Too many drivers, too many short rides, not enough tips. Just not enough money. And the passengers became less friendly, too.

I use Uber occasionally now and always tip at least $5, often $10. The last UberX I took (last week) was a guy who'd been driving about a week. He said his former friend had talked him into it by raving about how much he was making. The guy had traded in an older car for a new Accord and had an $18k loan. He said he was starting to deliver pizzas on the side as that paid better.

When I have a "free" Uber ride credit, I call UberBlack and make sure we use the full $30 (which only costs Uber $24).

YMMV

.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

UberFizzle said:


> 4.75 is probably the lowest 7-day rating I have ever gotten, yet, according to Uber, is still above average. I had a feeling that since the price cuts took effect, drivers simply don't try to offer 5-star service anymore (at least I stopped trying to go above and beyond). But now, the statistics are in and have basically proved me correct. I also noticed that my 365-day rating has gone down 3/100 of a point over like a 2 month period or so. That's pretty significant from a mathematical perspective. It basically tells me that Uber's new, [ridiculously low] rates are taking away drivers' motivation to provide top tier service, which ultimately reflects in passengers' experience (their ratings). Either that, or passengers still somehow expect 5-star service at 2-star prices, and when they don't get it (and don't understand why they're not getting that 5-star service), they rate you low.


Where do you go to access those ratings? I feel like for the past week or so, my rating has stayed the same even after numerous pick ups. It almost seems like the rating system is not functioning properly?


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> Where do you go to access those ratings? I feel like for the past week or so, my rating has stayed the same even after numerous pick ups. It almost seems like the rating system is not functioning properly?


The weekly rating is given in the "Weekly Summary Report" email that Uber sends out each week, although my understanding is those have been discontinued in some markets. As far as I know, there is no longer a way to get the 365-day rating. It was something you could do in the old driver dashboard, but Uber recently went and disabled (intentionally broke) that feature.


----------



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

You should be able to still view your 365-day rating. In the new dashboard, it's the only number in the upper right hand corner of the window. It's the other ratings (1-day, 7-day, and 30-day) that have been disabled. It sounds like Uber doesn't want us worrying about our rating. Otherwise, why would they disable that feature?


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

UberFizzle said:


> You should be able to still view your 365-day rating. In the new dashboard, it's the only number in the upper right hand corner of the window. It's the other ratings (1-day, 7-day, and 30-day) that have been disabled. It sounds like Uber doesn't want us worrying about our rating. Otherwise, why would they disable that feature?


I thought that was last 500 rides.


----------



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

NightRider said:


> I thought that was last 500 rides.


I believe they're the same thing? I actually never really thought about it. I think I just assumed that your 365-day was rating was the same as your overall (last 500 rides) rating.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

UberFizzle said:


> I believe they're the same thing? I actually never really thought about it. I think I just assumed that your 365-day was rating was the same as your overall (last 500 rides) rating.


Only if you did less than or exactly 500 rides in the last 365 days.


----------



## JUAGAMELO (Aug 19, 2014)

UberFizzle said:


> 4.75 is probably the lowest 7-day rating I have ever gotten, yet, according to Uber, is still above average. I had a feeling that since the price cuts took effect, drivers simply don't try to offer 5-star service anymore (at least I stopped trying to go above and beyond). But now, the statistics are in and have basically proved me correct. I also noticed that my 365-day rating has gone down 3/100 of a point over like a 2 month period or so. That's pretty significant from a mathematical perspective. It basically tells me that Uber's new, [ridiculously low] rates are taking away drivers' motivation to provide top tier service, which ultimately reflects in passengers' experience (their ratings). Either that, or passengers still somehow expect 5-star service at 2-star prices, and when they don't get it (and don't understand why they're not getting that 5-star service), they rate you low.


I can surely agree: Uber's new, [ridiculously low] rates are taking away drivers' motivation to provide top tier service!


----------



## TheDude (Aug 20, 2014)

Was in the uber office today getting the app on my phone and the CSR looked surprised when he saw my account and commented on my really high ratings - I'm only a 4.86 with around 250 rides. 

Thought he was joking but he was serious and sincerely thanked me for "partnering with Uber. Let us know if we can help in any way."

I guess the ratings are dropping precipitously if mine are considered awesome. And I ignore plenty of calls and cancel probably 6-12 requests a night based on location, distance, direction and ease of getting there. Never had an email about any of that. 

I also don't open doors or provide water, never have given gum/candy, offer a charger only when asked or allow riders to play their own music. 

I'm just polite, friendly, fast and efficient. Chances are your ride is gonna be $5-10. I can't fathom how people could expect more than that.


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

The entitled ones expect the highest. I had 2 women who lived in high end condos stiff me after not even making an effort to drag their 50 plus pound suitcases in and out of my car and walk them up to the door. 2 different stops and over an hour of my time and 20 minutes just to pick up I made $17 and stood there like a dufus thinking I was gonna get a tip.


----------



## Tommyo (Aug 18, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> Where do you go to access those ratings? I feel like for the past week or so, my rating has stayed the same even after numerous pick ups. It almost seems like the rating system is not functioning properly?


agreed - it seems to be in limbo or discontinued.....?


----------



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

TheDude said:


> Was in the uber office today getting the app on my phone and the CSR looked surprised when he saw my account and commented on my really high ratings - I'm only a 4.86 with around 250 rides.
> 
> Thought he was joking but he was serious and sincerely thanked me for "partnering with Uber. Let us know if we can help in any way."
> 
> ...


I used to be at a 4.88. I've done probably close to 1100 trips (possibly more, but with the new dashboard, I can no longer easily view the number of trips I've done) since I started with Uber around 9 months ago, but as I understand it, your overall rating is based on just the last 500 rides. I'm currently at a 4.85. I used to offer water, but not anymore. If it's a long trip, I'll probably offer it. I recently had one of those $4 trips where the passenger took a water bottle (without asking) and didn't tip. If you're going to take a water bottle without permission on a $4 and not tip me, you deserve a 2-star rating (in my opinion). I used to tell passengers all the time that tipping isn't necessary because it's not in Uber's philosophy. But lately, I've begun changing that mentality. I think the issue is that passengers still expect the same level of high service, even with the new, lower rates. It's like asking me to provide the same quality of work, but paying me less to do it. Uber is probably the only company that actually demotes you in terms of pay, rather than promote you financially for outstanding work. It's beginning to annoy/frustrate me.


----------



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

Tommyo said:


> agreed - it seems to be in limbo or discontinued.....?


Your dashboard only shows your overall rating. I still get my 7-day rating through the weekly summary. I've also noticed my 7-day ratings have gradually gone down. I still mostly get 5-star ratings on the trips that get rated, but the non 5-star rated trips go down pretty steeply (it seems like I get a few 3-star trips), and what annoys me is that I never know why.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

The ratings system makes this driver unmotivated. There is nothing worse than working hard, burning up your car with unpaid miles, providing consistent, polite, friendly service and then logging into your account only to watch your rating drop. The weekly e-mail that tells you your weekly score was below average then goes on to say "on a positive note... 17 out of 20 gave you five stars" You then realize that your job is in danger because two or three people rated you poorly. Was it the drunk who almost threw up in my car? Perhaps it was the abusive guy screaming at his girlfriend the whole trip. No wait, I'll bet it was the two rich girls who made me wait 20 minutes outside their condo who were mad at me because I wouldn't let them smoke weed in my car. Come on Uber, you claim to have our back...prove it. I don't like to ***** without solutions. Here are a couple ideas:
1. For any low rating (3 or less) make the rider give an explanation and allow the driver to respond.
2. Look at the entire shift or day. If there are 90% 5's and only 5% low scores, throw out the low scores as they are most probably from problem riders.
3. If you don't want to revamp the ratings system then revamp the way these scores are used to fire drivers. Getting rid of a driver should be a process that is not solely dependent on what riders say. With this system a competent, professional driver could lose his/her job simply because they ran into a string of bad luck picking up pissed off drunks.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> The ratings system makes this driver unmotivated. There is nothing worse than working hard, burning up your car with unpaid miles, providing consistent, polite, friendly service and then logging into your account only to watch your rating drop. The weekly e-mail that tells you your weekly score was below average then goes on to say "on a positive note... 17 out of 20 gave you five stars" You then realize that your job is in danger because two or three people rated you poorly. Was it the drunk who almost threw up in my car? Perhaps it was the abusive guy screaming at his girlfriend the whole trip. No wait, I'll bet it was the two rich girls who made me wait 20 minutes outside their condo who were mad at me because I wouldn't let them smoke weed in my car. Come on Uber, you claim to have our back...prove it. I don't like to ***** without solutions. Here are a couple ideas:
> 1. For any low rating (3 or less) make the rider give an explanation and allow the driver to respond.
> 2. Look at the entire shift or day. If there are 90% 5's and only 5% low scores, throw out the low scores as they are most probably from problem riders.
> 3. If you don't want to revamp the ratings system then revamp the way these scores are used to fire drivers. Getting rid of a driver should be a process that is not solely dependent on what riders say. With this system a competent, professional driver could lose his/her job simply because they ran into a string of bad luck picking up pissed off drunks.


Amen, brother!

My rating last week was 4.6 and dropped my 4.82 to a 4.76. I'm like the majority of you who take care of my car, my passengers and make every attempt to provide a great service .. but I'm not your b*tch and I'M NOT A CABBIE, so I'm not going to heft your luggage into my trunk. Get used to doing those things for yourself because even airport terminal speedy check-in doesn't lift those damn things anymore .. you're required to put it on the scale yourself.


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

I just posted this in another thread - but relevant to this similar discussion:

While systematic pay cuts across the nation are the #1 issue for Drivers - the unfair, deceptive, one-sided buffoonery laden ratings system is a close second.

There's honestly nothing you can do. If you're providing top notch service, or even just good service - you'll have weeks (sometimes all in a row or even frequently) of mid 4's. It's the Uber Ratings system, not you. 

Plenty of other posts about it here. In a nutshell, while there are mean-spirited riders that rate 1-3 on occasion for no better reason than they are bitter, drunk or have 'next day' surge rage seeing their bill....

The vast majority of 4's are given by uniformed customers that think that a 4 is a B+ rating or Very good rating (5 being A+ Excellent/The Best Ever.) People live in the Yelp / TripAdvisor / Angie's List society now - where 4 is a very good rating, and 5 is reserved for luxury hotels, limos, and 5 star Michelin rated restaurants with celebrity chefs.

Uber seems to want drivers to 'live / work' in fear 100% of the time, since they do nothing to address this. Great Partnership!


----------



## TheDude (Aug 20, 2014)

All very true in regards to ratings. Hopefully I can maintain my current level of zero ****s I give about it. They will deactivate me or they won't. Have a feeling I will be long gone before.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

TheDude said:


> Was in the uber office today getting the app on my phone and the CSR looked surprised when he saw my account and commented on my really high ratings - I'm only a 4.86 with around 250 rides.
> 
> Thought he was joking but he was serious and sincerely thanked me for "partnering with Uber. Let us know if we can help in any way."
> 
> ...


Had the same thing yesterday when I went in to have app installed on personal phone.

My rating had dropped .02 from the weekend and I asked if they would share some of the negative feedback I have received. He looked at my overall rating, now 4.75, and said for 300+ rides that still "really good." And like you, I ignore lots of pings and cancel often to maximize my earnings.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

On another note, I also told the Uber office guy that I only drive surge and mostly bar closings. He claimed in cases where the surge was high and a rating is low they will often exclude those ratings... Doubt that was true but he said it.


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

duggles said:


> On another note, I also told the Uber office guy that I only drive surge and mostly bar closings. He claimed in cases where the surge was high and a rating is low they will often exclude those ratings... Doubt that was true but he said it.


I've heard this too from local Uber personnel. They actually keep TWO ratings on file. The over-all rating, and the Surge Driving Only Rating (which is hidden from all drivers.) The latter is taken into consideration prior to warning or deactivating a driver, so they say.....


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

TheDude said:


> All very true in regards to ratings. Hopefully I can maintain my current level of zero ****s I give about it. They will deactivate me or they won't. Have a feeling I will be long gone before.


I'm going to try to maintain the "zero ****s" attitude as well.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

4.7ish here. And tbh. IDGAF. I open the door for people with luggage or groceries. Load the stuff into the trunk. When they don't have those, they can open their own door. I'm not a ****ing Limo. They can call uberblack if they want me to kiss their ass. I'm polite, respectful, and professional. But I'm not their *****, or their servant. I don't offer water, candy or anything other than good conversation if they want it. Uber doesn't pay me enough to GAF beyond that.


----------



## TheDude (Aug 20, 2014)

StrawJim said:


> 4.7ish here. And tbh. IDGAF. I open the door for people with luggage or groceries. Load the stuff into the trunk. When they don't have those, they can open their own door. I'm not a ****ing Limo. They can call uberblack if they want me to kiss their ass. I'm polite, respectful, and professional. But I'm not their *****, or their servant. I don't offer water, candy or anything other than good conversation if they want it. Uber doesn't pay me enough to GAF beyond that.


If only you weren't so vague. LOL!


----------

